# Fussy eaters!



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

For all u with fussy eaters out there! There is hope, Maggie has been an extremely fussy eater since approx 4months when she starts teething, now at 8 months for the last wk she has eaten all her breakfast and dinner!
I think consistency and nice food have been key. When we started using barking heads she started wagging her tail again when we mentioned din dins but after a few wks she got picky again! However I have persevered with it and only leave her food down for 30mins at a time and altho she still likes to take her time with her food she has been excited to get it and eating it all! Real progress! Yey! Hoping she will fill out a wee bit now. Altho she was 12kgs last weigh so not doing too badly. Emma x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great news... I'm a fan of Barking heads too ( or should I say Betty is).
It seems to be a good all rounder!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Emma, really good to know. Luna has hit the fussy time so we'll perservere. We've heard that some go through that stage so it's good to know it's not just Luna!

xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad to hear she is eating. Once I found Nature Diet my Betty got keen to eat and now once i mention food, especially breakfast, she's off like greased lightening to sit and wait for her food!!!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cara seems to have hit the fussy stage and lost 6 teeth this week that we know about. Is this normal about this age? If so how long does it last?


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Well Maggie is 8 months now and only just getting over the fussy stage now. My vet told me that unlike labs and westies, cocker spaniels and poodles don't tend to be food orientated. She said if she is otherwise well not to worry if she is hungry she will eat. It's hard tho. Good luck with it. Emma x


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Maisie is now 7 months, i've tried her on many foods and flavours, which she likes for about a day and then gets bored  tried on a sample of barking heads which she wolfed down so i ordered a whole bag which arrived yesterday. Maisie has now decided she isnt too fussed on it!!! she picked at breakfast and then ate about half of her tea. i am going to keep perserving, i am sure she will eat it if she gets hungry!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Barking heads had a stand a discover dogs... got chatting to one of the
sales girls and she said if they go off it it could be a good idea to add a little water and warm it in the microwave... worth a try!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

mrsmac said:


> Maisie is now 7 months, i've tried her on many foods and flavours, which she likes for about a day and then gets bored  tried on a sample of barking heads which she wolfed down so i ordered a whole bag which arrived yesterday. Maisie has now decided she isnt too fussed on it!!! she picked at breakfast and then ate about half of her tea. i am going to keep perserving, i am sure she will eat it if she gets hungry!!!


That's exactly what my Betty did. I eventually found Nature diet and we haven't looked back. Also since she was spayed at a year old, she has seemed less fussy with food so hang in there, she will eat if she's hungry.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

So far this week Cara has stopped eating the royal Canin, fortunately the vets do the palitabilty guarantee so that's gone back. Just took the unopened bag of orijen back to the garden centre who kindly gave use a credit note. We've had my best friend and her two dogs stay with us all weekend and Cara has been tucking into their science plan.

So been to PAH again and tried her on that. Had a few mouthfuls that required encouragement and that didn't work. Fortunately I had a pack of nature diet so mixed that in and she ate the lot!!!

Been back to PAH for some more and also got some of the wainrights packs too.

Exhausted ..... Would love her to eat consistently!!!


----------

